# Stream 4K and TV Channels



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

So I'm not too familiar with Sling. Does the Stream 4K and Sling allow live television to replace Xfinity? Is there a DVR option? Autoskip of commercials?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Does the Stream 4K and Sling allow live television to replace Xfinity? Yes
Is there a DVR option? Yes, but lackluster
Autoskip of commercials? No, human 30+ second skip avail


----------

